# What do you think of my custom playpen:



## Huntz362 (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been looking for a playpen for my hedgie, Bonnie. I bought one from petco for $23 and it was WAY to small and short. So I kept searching and came across some others that were around $60 plus shipping. However, I decided I would just build my own. I bought three packages of expandable rubbermaid storage shelves from Lowes for $12 each coming to a total of $40 after tax. Each package comes with 2 sections that are 2' long and one section is 12" wide while the other is 11" wide. The shelves are advertised as "expandable" from 2' to 4'; therefore, they were designed to fit inside each other. This also makes it possible to fold the pieces together like the playpens you can buy from the store. The sections also have a lip on them which should prevent your curious hedgehog from climbing out of the playpen, and they are heavier which should prevent your hedgie from lifting the pen up.I fastened the shelves together using zip ties except for in one corner. In the last corner I used carabiners, allowing me to take the playpen apart and fold it for storage. To top it all off this playpen ends up being bigger then the marshall play pens coming in at 4 feet across instead of 3- All the more room for your hedgie to play!! 
Here is a video of the playpen  Tell me what you think!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

that is a fantastic idea 

Yeah the small pet play pens are either too small or too expensive. I think I'm going to do what you have done, but with my old wire cube pieces (From C&C cage) and binder clips!


----------



## Huntz362 (Nov 19, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> that is a fantastic idea
> 
> Yeah the small pet play pens are either too small or too expensive. I think I'm going to do what you have done, but with my old wire cube pieces (From C&C cage) and binder clips!


I tried to use clips on all of the corners, but the clips are to large so the sides tried to fold over. The cubes should work great as well!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I have one the same idea (looks almost identical) and I found when I first put Percy in it, he tried to get his head throughthe spaces, so I weaved platic strips between the bars on the bottom about 5" high.The best part is folding it up as it takes up to nothing for space. Your little one is going to love it!


----------



## Huntz362 (Nov 19, 2012)

Shell said:


> I have one the same idea (looks almost identical) and I found when I first put Percy in it, he tried to get his head throughthe spaces, so I weaved platic strips between the bars on the bottom about 5" high.The best part is folding it up as it takes up to nothing for space. Your little one is going to love it!


I might have to do that! I will see what happens when I put Bonnie it. Maybe I will get lucky and she wont try to put her head in the bars lol :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

SouthernSweet said:


> that is a fantastic idea
> 
> Yeah the small pet play pens are either too small or too expensive. I think I'm going to do what you have done, but with my old wire cube pieces (From C&C cage) and binder clips!


This is how I have mine done, and it's perfect because it can fold away completely.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I did the same thing only with the storage cubes and I zip tied place mats to them so that my hedgehog couldn't get through the bars. It works great as a travel cage if you don't need a covered cage where you are going. I used mine as a travel cage for a few years and sometimes even let my hedgehog stay in it overnight. Since I have always used the heat the room method of hedgehog heating, I didn't have to worry about him getting too cold.


----------



## Hogzilla (Nov 15, 2012)

Great idea! Looks nice


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cool, love it!


----------



## Huntz362 (Nov 19, 2012)

LarryT said:


> Cool, love it!


We just ordered a wheel from you for Bonnie a few days ago. We are looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Nov 13, 2012)

Great idea! Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing. This would make a great play pen for her to be out side this summer with me! Cool!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Huntz362 said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, love it!
> ...


Thank you!  Should be there soon, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Huntz362 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tinkerbell said:


> Great idea! Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing. This would make a great play pen for her to be out side this summer with me! Cool!


It would indeed be great for that! I wanted to make one large enough to fit the large Carolina wheel, a couple pieces of 4" PVC pipe,a food and water bowl, a sleeping bag, and a couple of other toys without being to crowded. 3 packages of shelves ended up being the perfect size!


----------



## kate84 (Mar 16, 2014)

So, I just got my first hedgie last week and was realizing the same thing about all of the playpens that I came across--too small, too flimsy, too expensive! I saw this idea yesterday while perusing these boards for advice and I made my pen today. 

For anyone wondering, Lowe's still carries those shelving kits (http://www.lowes.com/pd_246418-315-...+rubbermaid+storage+shelves&page=3&facetInfo=), but they didn't have them at the store that I was at, so I had a guy cut three of the 48" x 12" in wire shelves in half for me. What started out as inconvenience ended up working out better because, including $1 for carabiners and $1 for zipties, the grand total came out to $17!!!

Thank you so much for this idea! Albie absolutely loves the freedom and I love not having to worry about him running under any furniture.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

This is really cool. Wish I would have seen before I bought my playpen.


----------

